# Apple watch question >>>



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Will an Apple watch 6 be compatible with an iPhone 7? 
Also if not will an Apple watch 3 be compatible ?

Thanks guys.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Like most of Apple's ecosystem, the answer is Yes if you upgraded to the latest iOS. Otherwise, no.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Should work, but check this out: Today is watchOS 6 day, but do you know if your Apple Watch supports it?.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

6R15 said:


> Like most of Apple's ecosystem, the answer is Yes if you upgraded to the latest iOS. Otherwise, no.


Thanks, yes i have updated to the latest version of iOS


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

kritameth said:


> Should work, but check this out: Today is watchOS 6 day, but do you know if your Apple Watch supports it?.


Thanks.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Will an Apple watch 6 be compatible with an iPhone 7?
> Also if not will an Apple watch 3 be compatible ?
> 
> Thanks guys.


are you entertaining buying an Apple watch 6.. but have a 7 phone? interesting..

Getting 13 pro on Friday. should work flawlessly with the hand me down apple 3 version I am now using with the 11pro. Hoping to see some good discounts on the iWatch 5 to see if I can upgrade. My wifes 3 version is the small one, but I dig it for is usefulness.. like a mini ipad on the wrist. I don't really see it as a watch.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Will an Apple watch 6 be compatible with an iPhone 7?
> Also if not will an Apple watch 3 be compatible ?
> 
> Thanks guys.


Spouse has an apple watch SE that's compatible with an iphone 8. I agree with comments above; so long as the OS is current, you should be fine with the newer apple watch.

For what it's worth, the SE is highly similar to the 6 - same screen size/resolution, build quality, processor, charging time/life, and costs less. Unless you need a blood oxygen app, always-on retina display (vs a regular retina display), or a case made from steel or titanium (which have sapphire glass and cost even more), the SE is worth a look.


----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> are you entertaining buying an Apple watch 6.. but have a 7 phone? interesting..
> 
> Getting 13 pro on Friday. should work flawlessly with the hand me down apple 3 version I am now using with the 11pro. Hoping to see some good discounts on the iWatch 5 to see if I can upgrade. My wifes 3 version is the small one, but I dig it for is usefulness.. like a mini ipad on the wrist. I don't really see it as a watch.


I don't consider my Apple Watch 3 a watch either. Literally the only time I wear it is working out. It's great as an iPod for my wireless earphones, and a workout tracker. I like that it counts my laps in the pool, gives me average pace and distance of any sort of cardio, shows heart rate, rest periods, recovery, and all of that. After the workout it literally goes back on the charger until the next one. Fantastic tool, I just don't use it as a watch; rarely even use it to check the time.

But I'm in the same "interesting" camp you speak of: iPhone 8 but considering an Apple Watch 6. The new features of the AW may just be more useful to me personally than the new features of the iP.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes but more importantly what are you doing messing about with the Dark Side?


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

sticky said:


> Yes but more importantly what are you doing messing about with the Dark Side?


Haha, thought i might dabble in it


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Haha, thought i might dabble in it


My eldest swears by them and had a damn good go at getting her old man to buy one.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

sticky said:


> My eldest swears by them and had a damn good go at getting her old man to buy one.


Sounds good.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Sounds good.


Don't tell anyone I said this but AWs are good. My daughter got hers primarily so she could have a sly look at her messages on the shop floor. When she was visiting the other week I thought she was checking the time but she was actually getting texts from her phone that was in her handbag.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

sticky said:


> Don't tell anyone I said this but AWs are good. My daughter got hers primarily so she could have a sly look at her messages on the shop floor. When she was visiting the other week I thought she was checking the time but she was actually getting texts from her phone that was in her handbag.


Sounds like a good used gadget


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Haha, thought i might dabble in it


I have always maintained that if one is a true watch enthusiast, then one should be at least be open to consider all the watches on the market. I have three Omegas, two Tudors, an Oris, and a Sinn in my traditional watch rotation, but I also see the inherent worth of an Apple Watch. In fact, I usually double-wrist with the Apple on my right arm and the traditional watch on the left. The Apple does a few things extremely well and we watch lovers should at least acknowledge what its strengths and weaknesses are. It shouldn't have to be an either/or proposition.

I strongly encourage the dabble. It might not end up being the right cup of tea for you and Sticky, but it would be a worthwhile experiment to live with one for a few months. They don't cost more than a Seiko Turtle and who knows, you might actually be impressed. I know that I am.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

To return the thread to the original topic, you can find all the details you need on Apple's website: "_Apple Watch Series 6 require an iPhone 6s or later with iOS 14 or later._"


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Sounds like a good used gadget


I'll probably get chased into an abandoned windmill by WUS members for saying this but "yes". The AW is a lot smarter than me (not hard).


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Useful, yes. A gadget, YMMV.


----------

